# New Blood



## The Revious One (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'll try and make it quick. My name is Ryan. I've been writing for quite a few years now. Mainly poem/song based. Other big passions would be music, comedy, football(soccer) and gaming. Anyway, I look forward to showing you some of my stuff.

Ok, now thats out of the way..you can all flame me now.


----------



## terrib (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice to have have you, Ryan


----------



## Sam (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ryan. 

Whereabouts in Northern Ireland are you from? It's about time we got a few more Irish people here. :wink:

What football team do you support?


----------



## Nickie (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## The Revious One (Mar 25, 2009)

Sam W said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ryan.
> 
> Whereabouts in Northern Ireland are you from? It's about time we got a few more Irish people here. :wink:
> 
> What football team do you support?


 
Co. Down. In a town called, Newcastle. Its about 30 miles from Belfast..for people who need a point of reference. I support Man Utd haha yes, one of those bastards!


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't worry, I know where Newcastle is. :wink: 

I'm from South Armagh, myself. Crossmaglen, specifically. 

Glad to hear you're a United fan.  I've been one for twenty years. Die-hard doesn't describe me! Little bit worried about our form at the minute. Even more worried about the fact that we're going to be missing both Rooney and Berba for the Villa game. I wish Ronaldo would stop being a twat and get on with playing football. 

As Fergie would say: It's squeaky-bum time!


----------



## tgfx (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I am not Irish but I love Guinness beer. ;o)


----------



## The Revious One (Mar 25, 2009)

Sam W said:


> Don't worry, I know where Newcastle is. :wink:
> 
> I'm from South Armagh, myself. Crossmaglen, specifically.
> 
> ...


 
Personally, I find Ronaldo and overrated, posing, always looking out for number one, moaning, pretty boy ponce. If he's the best player in the world and worth 60 million...whats Lionel Messi worth? Who for me, is head and shoulders, a class apart from everyone.

Anywho, die hard fan like yourself. It's been a tough few weeks. The Liverpool fans have been relentless. Though, I'm trying to stay positive. A point ahead and a game in hand. After our start to the season, you would have taken it everytime. Hopefull, the international break will calm Liverpools momentum and get us focused again.


----------



## The Revious One (Mar 25, 2009)

tgfx said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am not Irish but I love Guinness beer. ;o)


 
I hate to be stereotypical, but so do I. Though, I've had some dodgy guinness, recently.:???:


----------



## tgfx (Mar 25, 2009)

hmmm...Guinness...


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2009)

The Revious One said:


> Personally, I find Ronaldo and overrated, posing, always looking out for number one, moaning, pretty boy ponce. If he's the best player in the world and worth 60 million...whats Lionel Messi worth? Who for me, is head and shoulders, a class apart from everyone.
> 
> Anywho, die hard fan like yourself. It's been a tough few weeks. The Liverpool fans have been relentless. Though, I'm trying to stay positive. A point ahead and a game in hand. After our start to the season, you would have taken it everytime. Hopefull, the international break will calm Liverpools momentum and get us focused again.



Leo Messi is the best player in the world, no question about it. Ronaldo's apparently worth sixty million pounds (one hundred million euros). In that case Messi must be worth one hundred million pounds. Gerry Armstrong got it right: There's world-class and there's Messi-class. The boy has the potential to be better than Maradona. 

Ronaldo also has the potential to be one of the greatest ever, but he's too big-headed and, regardless of what any Man Utd fan says, he's not a Manchester United player. His heart is in Madrid, and I'll be very surprised if he doesn't take himself there this summer. It would be hard to see him go, but it might be the best decision in the long run. 

And we're still in a good position, but what about Villa's performance on Sunday? You might as well have forfeited the match -- it would have been the same thing as the performance they gave. You can bet your bottom dollar they won't be that crap when they come to Old Trafford in two weeks' time. 

If we can beat them, and get Rooney and Berba back in the side, I think we'll be okay. It's still in our hands. That's the only good thing.


----------



## garmar (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Ryan.


----------

